# Toughening one's feet.



## CorporalMajor (28 Nov 2008)

I'm not cbt arms, but I figure this is the best place to ask. After having my feet torn up during the 13k ruckmarch, I determined that they need to get tougher.  I am fit, but my feet are soft. I got them to heal up nicely thanks to a salt bath, and I have been walking around barefoot at home for the past while.  

Besides the above, and practising ruckmarches on my own more often, does anyone here know any tips or techniques that can help my feet "man up" or is this the only way? Walkng on burning coal perhaps? Thanks in advance.


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Nov 2008)

To avoid blisters, good fitting footwear is a must. Everyone is different so you may have to experiment. The right kind of sock is important as well. I prefer the old grey wool sock over the new OD system. And walk....lots. That may reduce the blistering. 
Secondly, walk with and without the ruck. The ruck can put a huge strain on the shoulders, back, knees, ankles and feet. Take time to recover in between marches.
Make sure the boots you wear on the 13 km are broken in.


----------



## stealthylizard (28 Nov 2008)

What's the general consensus on the OD system?  I haven't ever tried it being comfortable with just the green socks or wool ones.


----------



## fletchsd (28 Nov 2008)

I'm not sure about any products for toughening up your feet, but just getting out an hiking like OldSolduer stated is your best bet.
However, in order to lessen the likelihood of your feet getting chewed the best option is to use a two sock system like the new black and green issued socks.  The idea behind it (which works great) is that instead of your sock rubbing against your skin as one sock will do, the two socks will rub against each other.  I prefer a good quality cotton sock and the issue green socks together for normal wear.  I don't like the feeling of the black sock when my feet start to sweat on a march.  When you hit the field and know that you will be getting wet feet for a long period of time though, cotton isn't the best.  It can bunch up and rub.  Go with a good moisture wicking inner sock like polypro.


----------



## davidk (28 Nov 2008)

Many people tend to get fewer blisters with MkIIIs. If you don't already, try wearing them instead of the new GP boot or the CWWB.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Nov 2008)

HighlandIslander said:
			
		

> Many people tend to get fewer blisters with *MkIII*s. If you don't already, try wearing them instead of the new GP boot or the CWWB.



Those are getting very hard to find.....


----------



## davidk (28 Nov 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Those are getting very hard to find.....



I'll buy another set of MkIIIs surplus before I ever sign for a pair of the new boots. The wet weather boots were bad enough, I don't want the same thing all over again.


----------



## Vee (28 Nov 2008)

What has made a HUGE difference for me is visiting physio and getting a proper pair of fitted insoles. I had accepted blisters as just part of rucking, but the last couple BFT's I've done with the insoles have been blister free.


----------



## newmet (28 Nov 2008)

I am not combat arms; however I did get to try a lot of different methods to try to prevent blisters.

What I found worked for me:

Using the black socks under the grey socks, with LOTS of foot powder in the boot and between socks.
Wearing the MKIII, the new Gortex suck
Do NOT get your feet tapped before your march, I found the tape rubbed and caused more blisters than if I hadn't gotten taped up
Lots of marching, try 2 marches a week, one with your ruck sack and one without, just to get the feet used to it.

Hope that helps, follows the lines that the other people have posted though.

As for the actual march, my favourite thing that happened during (ok before) a march is our PO came up to lead the march and decided we would stretch as a group, he said "bend over touch your toes, ok, turn left, let's go!"  Good luck hardening up your feet.


----------



## Dariusz (28 Nov 2008)

I always found that previously worn socks were a big help (I always wore two pairs: one issued one civie underneath) , softer, no excess detergent left on them etc...


----------



## navymich (29 Nov 2008)

newmet said:
			
		

> Do NOT get your feet tapped before your march, I found the tape rubbed and caused more blisters than if I hadn't gotten taped up



Everyone is different.  Personally, my feet were better being taped.  I also wore "blister" socks (white socks that I found with extra padding at the heals and soles, places that you typically get hot spots on) inside issued grey socks.  Took me a few marches and different combinations of things, to make it work.  You need time to figure it all out, and use healed feet too, if at all possible.  Good luck!


----------



## CorporalMajor (29 Nov 2008)

> Many people tend to get fewer blisters with MkIIIs. If you don't already, try wearing them instead of the new GP boot or the CWWB.





> Make sure the boots you wear on the 13 km are broken in.



Boots - They've been beaten with all my 220 lbs of weight for a year's worth in uniform. So they're well worn. I don't think I can justify Magnums since I am attached to a desk 90% of the time.  I can't tell you which kind I use, but basically 90% of people wear it and it's not the waterproof kind (which I've been advised NOT to use).



> What's the general consensus on the OD system?  I haven't ever tried it being comfortable with just the green socks or wool ones.



Works well for me.  The OD socks are good, but they get thin soon, and are probably best as the outer sock rather than inner.  Obviously, it depends on the individual, and his/her role.

Socks - I always go for nylon blacks with issued greens.  I use a fair bit of powder. 



> What has made a HUGE difference for me is visiting physio and getting a proper pair of fitted insoles. I had accepted blisters as just part of rucking, but the last couple BFT's I've done with the insoles have been blister free.



I use insoles too.  Since I don't ruck up as often as others (which will change) I can't determine which combination of wool pads beneath Dr.Scholls works best.  We will see.

Taping over blister spots - who knows.  Mabye it will work.  Only one way to find out.

Exams discourage me from starting right away.  Perhaps it is unsafe to do this unsupervised in this weather.  But once exams stop, I guess I have to push on through it.  Thanks to all for the sound advice.


----------



## stealthylizard (29 Nov 2008)

We were advised to not use lots of footpowder.  People use too much, your feet sweat, and the powder will clump together creating little pebbles that you would be walking with in your boot.

I think I will stick with the single sock system, why mess with something that doesn't bother me.  Back in October, we had a Nav Ex around Hinton.  Lots of walking, then on the last day we had an 18 km ruck march.  Then right after the weekend, we had a BFT.  No blisters.  Only problem I had was one of my boots was rubbing my achilles tendon.  I just have to remember not to wear that pair when doing lots of walking.  If I do get blisters, it is always in the same place, the very tip of one of my toes.  I never notice it until after a march, and hasn't caused me problems.


----------



## Fusaki (29 Nov 2008)

These days I'm wearing ONLY the black sock liner in the CTS sock system.  When it comes to blisters moisture is the enemy. I find that unless the temperature has dropped below zero the green socks are just too hot and sweaty for marching (or anything else for that matter).

Aside from that I highly recommend Superfeet insoles.  I wore custom orthotics (funded by the Queen) for 4 years and they were alright, but since I've switched to the Green Superfeet Insoles (right off the shelf at sportcheck) I havn't looked back. I started wearing them in my combat boots, now I have Superfeet in all my footwear.  They _are_ THAT good.

When it comes to boots, I have one pair of unworn Mk3s that I'm saving for the day I'm on course and have to wear issued boots.  Untill then I'm wearing Rocky S2Vs.  They're expensive, but very light, very little padding when compared to SWATs and Magums, and they breathe VERY well.  I'm all about them.

I wore the above when 2CMBG marched  a 20km competition a couple weeks ago in FFO. All said and done, I felt great. The Superfeet really do make a difference on the knees and back and the Rockys were light and cool.


----------



## CorporalMajor (29 Nov 2008)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> I wore custom orthotics (funded by the Queen)



Well since you're in a reg force infantry unit, I guess that is possible; as a Clk in a reserve CSS unit, it appears I'm not getting any.

So this Superfeet stuff is the only way to go.  Good thing there's a two-floor SportChek 10min north of my unit.  

Thanks Wonderbread.


----------



## Sigsguy (5 Dec 2008)

You could always use some rubbing alcohol on your feet to dry them out and harden them up. Don't put in on open cuts though, it hurts!


----------



## Castus (7 Dec 2008)

I'm not so sure that pouring rubbing alcohol on your feet is a particularly good idea. Have you tried this out yourself? Did it work?

That said, doing short marches at first will help you out quite a bit, from my (admittedly very short) experience. Go for 4-6km ruck marches a couple times during the week. Slowly ramp it up and your feet will toughen as time passes. Also, yeah, get them good soles that were recommended.


----------



## Sigsguy (7 Dec 2008)

Yes I did try it and it dries out your feet and toughens them up.  I used it before and while I trained for the Ironman in Pet, it was easier just to use a cotton ball and dab the rubbing alcohol on your feet where the soft parts where, for me it was the top of the toes and heels.  But like everything, each persons body reacts differently, for me this worked.


----------



## stealthylizard (7 Dec 2008)

You have to be careful with dry feet.  The skin could start to crack.


----------



## CorporalMajor (8 Dec 2008)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> You have to be careful with dry feet.  The skin could start to crack.


Sort of what I was thinking.

I'll give the rubbing alcohol a go, but I might want to dilute it in hot water.  I don't wanna do anything do drastic - although it may work for someone who did an Ironman, will it work for someone with delicate feet like mine?

I'm going to begin marching regularily once exams are done (TOMORROW). Wish me luck.


----------



## Kevins833 (13 Dec 2008)

alcohol? wtf?

Just go out and get some decent socks at Marks Work Warehouse. Get a proper insole to fit. And if you really want to go all out, see if you  can get away with  buying some swats...since your not combat arms you will have them for years and you can use them civy side.

I would not put alcohol on my feet.  that just seems like crazy talk.  You dont want to have tuff feet cause they will get all callus'd up and crack and you will eventually start sticking to carpet like velcro. plus they will get all dirty and smell like ass when the calus's fall off. Pamper you feet with lotion, your feet will thank you.  



Or just do what most people do and suck it up...


----------



## xxmixkexx (13 Dec 2008)

work steal toe boots all the time with out work socks
mine are all callused up now and i can walk on stone now with out hardly feeling it


----------



## CorporalMajor (14 Dec 2008)

Kevins833 said:
			
		

> Or just do what most people do and suck it up...


the fact that I got 5 blisters on one foot that were open and sore, and did the 13k anyhow, is sucking it up aplenty. the goal now is to ensure my feet don't get eaten up again. the Marks thing is a good idea, though.


----------



## Kevin_M (30 Dec 2008)

I wear the common two layer sock technique and the same insoles my boots came with. I never have any blister problems with course ruck marches, bfts etc. But I never have had any blister problems in my life. I guess everyone had their downsides. I get poison ivy horribly in the field and live with it, others don't. But I don't get blisters so I guess everyone had their downsides.


----------

